# *** Audi TT MK1 500HP Intercooler Kit ***



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

_Quote, originally posted by *Intercooler Kit, Audi TT Mk1* »_
Intercooler kit for the Mk1 Audi TT.Available for both 180HP & 225HP models. (please specify which you want)
Intercooler core is 4 times larger than the original 180HP IC, significantly higher cooling capacity than stock and suitable for 500HP applications or more.
Features high quality mandrel bent steel tubing, silicone hoses, hose clamps, everything needed to install.
Fits behing the stock bumper, no major cutting involved, headlight washer system must be disabled.


































Price : *$1359.99US + Shipping*
*Please send me a PM *when you are ready to place your order and specify if you want the 180 or 225 version.
Thanks


----------



## BoschSEMO (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: *** Audi TT MK1 500HP Intercooler Kit *** (INA)*

What is the size of the intercooler for a 180?


----------



## TTRU (Mar 5, 2006)

*Re: *** Audi TT MK1 500HP Intercooler Kit *** (INA)*

So where's the 225 pics?


----------



## pat7755 (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: *** Audi TT MK1 500HP Intercooler Kit *** (TTRU)*

was expecting a competition in price compared to apr and forge's fmic...... guess not.


----------



## Blacklightning (Nov 26, 2001)

*Re: *** Audi TT MK1 500HP Intercooler Kit *** (pat7755)*

Yea me to. For some reason I was expecting $800.


----------



## TSTARKZ123 (Oct 1, 2004)

very interested...can you please post pics of the 225 version?


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: *** Audi TT MK1 500HP Intercooler Kit *** (Blacklightning)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blacklightning* »_Yea me to. For some reason I was expecting $800.

ditto.
this seems kinda high.


----------



## Maverick1.8t (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: *** Audi TT MK1 500HP Intercooler Kit *** (golfzex)*

apr, oct, forge are all $1K+.to any manufacturer this IS competitively priced.


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: *** Audi TT MK1 500HP Intercooler Kit *** (Maverick1.8t)*

the Forge and the rest are not of the same hp rating. you pop this on your chipped TT and say goodbye to your current happiness. bigger and bigger and bigger is not always better. you need the rest of the parts to equal the size of this.
i'd like to see the 225 unit as well


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** Audi TT MK1 500HP Intercooler Kit *** (pat7755)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoschSEMO* »_What is the size of the intercooler for a 180?

20 x 9 x 3

_Quote, originally posted by *pat7755* »_was expecting a competition in price compared to apr and forge's fmic...... guess not.

See size of core above and compare to competition.No 225 pics installed,just components.


----------



## TSTARKZ123 (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: *** Audi TT MK1 500HP Intercooler Kit *** (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_
20 x 9 x 3
See size of core above and compare to competition.No 225 pics installed,just components.

Could you post pictures of the components, piping size and core specs? Sorry, just checking how it would work w/ my custom setup. May save me abit rather than going with a PTE core and hacking up my front end.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** Audi TT MK1 500HP Intercooler Kit *** (TSTARKZ123)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TSTARKZ123* »_
Could you post pictures of the components, piping size and core specs? Sorry, just checking how it would work w/ my custom setup. May save me abit rather than going with a PTE core and hacking up my front end.

Trying to get some up on the website right now.


----------



## TSTARKZ123 (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: *** Audi TT MK1 500HP Intercooler Kit *** (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_
Trying to get some up on the website right now.

Appreciated. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** Audi TT MK1 500HP Intercooler Kit *** (TSTARKZ123)*

Pics as requested


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

the high price comes from the metal piping guys...as opposed to the silicon provided with other on the market


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (Krissrock)*

so using thins on a chipped 225(21psi) would net bad results?


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: (golfzex)*

it's a nice piece. I don't see how it could hurt performance.
I like how it doesn't have 12 hose clamps involved, less 
chances of blowing a hose off with all that boost. does all the
plumbing have a little bead on the end to help prevent it slipping
a hose?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (golfzex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golfzex* »_so using thins on a chipped 225(21psi) would net bad results?

Dont see how.


----------



## Mk1AudiTT (Mar 3, 2008)

Wayy over priced...


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: (Mk1AudiTT)*

maybe you mean it's too expensive for YOU buddy
it's spendy.... but have you priced quality IC's
for our cars?
this is right in the mix, appears to fit well
and I've been impressed with all my dealings with
INA/034. 
Are you familiar with their work?
I think they're one of the TOP Audi tuners
in the states.
you complain about over priced.... compared to what man?
srsly, tuning a euro is not a bargain scene. there are ways
to do some things for less but this is probably one of
the BEST setups you can fit onto your TT 180 or 225.
i guess you'll end up with the setup
you find affordable, for you its not this one.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Mk1AudiTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mk1AudiTT* »_Wayy over priced...

Got anything to compare it to?


----------



## Beltway (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: *** Audi TT MK1 500HP Intercooler Kit *** (INA)*

That is a seriously nice piece of kit - any downside to putting it on a remapped 180? Turbo lag for example? 
Thx


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** Audi TT MK1 500HP Intercooler Kit *** (Beltway)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Beltway* »_That is a seriously nice piece of kit - any downside to putting it on a remapped 180? Turbo lag for example? 
Thx

Increase in lag will be minimal to say the least.


----------



## cant get a password (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: *** Audi TT MK1 500HP Intercooler Kit *** (INA)*

AH to be twenty again and know everything.Quality comes at a price my friend and TT ownership has a price as well when it comes to modding it.Ebay does have cheaper setups than this if you are looking for cheap doesn't fit and made in china.


----------



## Mk1AudiTT (Mar 3, 2008)

I built my own kit. I dont blow that kind of money on things I have the knowledge and ability to fab myself.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Mk1AudiTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mk1AudiTT* »_I built my own kit. I dont blow that kind of money on things I have the knowledge and ability to fab myself.

I am happy you have the fabrication skills and know how of designing and building your own kit.If you want to promote your product ,my thread is not the place to do it.
Good Luck.


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (INA)*

......at least he thought your entire post was completely directed at him instead of the vortex world at large. oh wait, that's lame too


----------



## TSTARKZ123 (Oct 1, 2004)

Any pics from the engine bay for the 225? I'm curious to see how much of the piping is replaced especially on the driverside where the MAP sensor is.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (TSTARKZ123)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TSTARKZ123* »_Any pics from the engine bay for the 225? I'm curious to see how much of the piping is replaced especially on the driverside where the MAP sensor is.

Will try and get some for you.
All PM's replied!


----------



## Blue20thAE (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_
I am happy you have the fabrication skills and know how of designing and building your own kit.If you want to promote your product ,my thread is not the place to do it.
Good Luck.
















i sure as hell can't afford it yet but it looks great - looks good with it off but fitment with bumper on is good?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Blue20thAE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blue20thAE* »_















i sure as hell can't afford it yet but it looks great - looks good with it off but fitment with bumper on is good? 

Yes


----------



## .klipse (Feb 11, 2008)

is that 20x9x3 size of the core or the entire intercooler itself with endtanks? 
i went the same route with my 180 TT (top-to-bottom IC). but my tank is a bit larger 22x12x3.


----------



## robingohtt (Nov 6, 2005)

my audi tt is 180 FWD with the throttle body on the US passenger side. my car is right-hand drive.
can your 180 kit fit?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (robingohtt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *robingohtt* »_my audi tt is 180 FWD with the throttle body on the US passenger side. my car is right-hand drive.
can your 180 kit fit?


Yes it can.
RHD? UK?


----------



## TSTARKZ123 (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_
Will try and get some for you.
All PM's replied!

still waiting for pics!


----------



## TSTARKZ123 (Oct 1, 2004)

basically just wanted to see how much of the piping i would have to modify to fit my setup (30R on a full race mani). Also wanted to see how much metal piping was being used from outlet to throttle body (does it use that plastic map pipe?)


----------



## robingohtt (Nov 6, 2005)

*Re: (INA)*

right hand drive - ex-commonwealth country - not UK


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** Audi TT MK1 500HP Intercooler Kit *** (INA)*


----------



## TSTARKZ123 (Oct 1, 2004)

was that for me? If so, I have a 225. Basically, do you replace the grey hard pipe?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (TSTARKZ123)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TSTARKZ123* »_was that for me? If so, I have a 225. Basically, do you replace the grey hard pipe? 

No that remains.


----------



## cdoug3 (May 29, 2007)

*Re: *** Audi TT MK1 500HP Intercooler Kit *** (INA)*

Those two intercooler kits are works of art http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Definitely on the to-do list








Nice work!


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** Audi TT MK1 500HP Intercooler Kit *** (cdoug3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cdoug3* »_Those two intercooler kits are works of art http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Definitely on the to-do list








Nice work!

Thanks Carl
Its Issam btw!


----------



## cdoug3 (May 29, 2007)

*Re: *** Audi TT MK1 500HP Intercooler Kit *** (INA)*

I thought it was, in fact I had it spelled that way and then saw somone else spell it differently and changed it








Always trust your intuition


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: *** Audi TT MK1 500HP Intercooler Kit *** (INA)*

Is it the same price for the 180 and the 225?
The reason I am asking is that I see the kits for the 180's are always higher priced than the 225's Forge for instance is 1495 for the 180 version and only about 1100 for the 225 version.
Just wondered if you give a discount on your 225 kit?
Thank you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Village_Idiot (Oct 16, 2004)

This looks like a quality kit and I would love to see 034 release a turbo kit as well hardware or with software - anything at all!
This is a bit overpriced for me, I did fab up my own kit temporarily. I'm using a small core though and cheap thin-walled piping... It works, but am I happy with the overall product, no... I'd much rather have a quality piece under my hood!


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Village_Idiot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Village_Idiot* »_This looks like a quality kit and I would love to see 034 release a turbo kit as well hardware or with software - anything at all!
This is a bit overpriced for me, I did fab up my own kit temporarily. I'm using a small core though and cheap thin-walled piping... It works, but am I happy with the overall product, no... I'd much rather have a quality piece under my hood!

We try our best to offer quality products to the community but its tough when mediocre products are making it to the public and showing gains as gospel.


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

Nice piece love the piping. . If I was rich and didn't have to work 2 weeks to make that kind of money I would definitely buy one.


----------



## infamous20V (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: *** Audi TT MK1 500HP Intercooler Kit *** (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_Pics as requested


















Curious to know if this piping kit could fit behind a MK4 Jetta bumper. I'm researching weather I could pull off a TT manifold + TT FMIC kit on my Jetta.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (TSTARKZ123)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TSTARKZ123* »_
still waiting for pics!









Sent you an email with the pics provided to me.Anymore you need?


----------



## 85VR6GTI (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: (INA)*

Would you be interested in selling the piping kit? i know all the other manu's refuse to and this could be a good selling point. im looking for the piping kit for the 225. i have a same sized core maybe a bit larger that is internally finned to boot and i really dont want to get rid of it.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (85VR6GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85VR6GTI* »_Would you be interested in selling the piping kit? i know all the other manu's refuse to and this could be a good selling point. im looking for the piping kit for the 225. i have a same sized core maybe a bit larger that is internally finned to boot and i really dont want to get rid of it.

Pictures of your core?


----------



## 85VR6GTI (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_
Pictures of your core?


Im trying to get them uploaded now for you. If the lines don't exactly fit up i can easily do the last little part its mainly th detail arounds the bends i like about your setup.


----------



## 85VR6GTI (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: (85VR6GTI)*


----------



## 225TTRoadster (Oct 24, 2007)

sorry. I can still go completely custom+ bead roll + retaining washer pump for well under that price.


----------



## MKIIIGolfGTI (Mar 28, 2007)

sorry but i see nothing overly special about this product to make it worth 1400? sure its nice and i'm sure its of pretty good quality....but thats alot of coin for something you can get much cheaper.
ebay core are proven to work just fine at a fraction of the cost. We arent talking about some massive engineering here its a intercooler! seriously people take a few hours and save close to 1000bux.
My next mod is going to be a front mount and for the price of yours i could...
buy a core
buy a piping kit
buy a cutter 
...and still have money for a cheap welder!
and i'm sick of hear "we'll its a TT its expensive" open your eyes. It's only expensive if you are dumb enough to throw your money away.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (robingohtt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *robingohtt* »_right hand drive - ex-commonwealth country - not UK









India or somewhere in Africa?


----------



## deltaP (Jul 26, 2011)

infamous20V said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_Pics as requested
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you still carry this FMIC?:laugh:


----------

